# Des jeux à la con en Flash



## minime (29 Mai 2002)

Jeu de mini-golf astucieux et pas lourdingue -&gt; Mini-Putt

[19 juin 2002 : message édité par MiniMe]


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mai 2002)

Tiens... j'y jouais sur mon Commodore...


----------



## minime (19 Juin 2002)

FA Cup Shoutout, il faut réussir un certain nombre de penalties pour passer au tour suivant, quasi insoutenable ! A vos nerfs, prêts, partez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Penalty Shootout Game , version simple pour s'entrainer.


----------



## JackSim (19 Juin 2002)

Crazy Rabbit le lapin qui en veut à votre souris.


----------



## Pouf (19 Juin 2002)

celui-ci je ne sais pas si c'est du flash
ici


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2002)

ça fait du bien de se défouler avant de commencer à bosser...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[19 juin 2002 : message édité par thebiglebowsky]


----------



## simon (19 Juin 2002)

Moi je conseille celui là:
http://fabien.vernieres.free.fr/flashoot/game.php3?name=goldengate


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juin 2002)

Sans doute le meilleur de sa catégorie, pour ceux qui voudraient taquiner le cochonnet


----------



## ficelle (19 Juin 2002)

balibaloo, toujours aussi fun,
mais aussi tous les jeux de versunmondemeilleur


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

j'aime bien le lancer de poules.


----------



## kisco (19 Juin 2002)

plusieurs jeux, très drôles, chez boneland.com


----------



## maousse (19 Juin 2002)

Comment claquer un singe à plus de 200 mph ?


----------



## Blob (19 Juin 2002)

impossible pour moi le plug in flash ne fonctionne pas assez bien sur mac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







sinon 1000 point facile


----------



## maousse (19 Juin 2002)

faisons des catégories, record pour mac !

mon score : 421





Faut que je me grouille pour aller en exam, moi, je suis à la bourre !!


----------



## simon (20 Juin 2002)

Et ben moi j'ai fais 35.......au golf


----------



## bouilla (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maousse:
*Comment claquer un singe à plus de 200 mph ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mon record : 120, j'ai reussi a faire 135 mais je n'ai pas fais de captures...

A vous !


----------



## kisco (20 Juin 2002)

j'ai fais 150, mais on fait comment une capture d'écran sur PC ?...


----------



## Blob (20 Juin 2002)

320 c'est mieux?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






une grande maitrise de soit est necessaire bien évidement pour réussir un pareil exploit


----------



## Blob (20 Juin 2002)

Pff il est vraiment nul bouilla je croyait avoir fait un bon record mais j'viens de faire 350 maintenant..... pff ..


----------



## bouilla (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blob:
*320 c'est mieux?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Un mot : DAMNNNNNN !!! petit padawan apprendre vite, il fait


----------



## bouilla (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blob:
*Pff il est vraiment nul bouilla je croyait avoir fait un bon record mais j'viens de faire 350 maintenant..... pff ..    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

humm... euhh...ma souris n'est pas tres précise...!...

et puis il est tellement mignon ce petit monkey, je voudrais pas le heurter...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[19 juin 2002 : message édité par bouillabaisse]


----------



## Blob (20 Juin 2002)

Hehe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




qui veut se faire un ptit golf en réseau?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.electrotank.com/games/


----------



## Jean-iMarc (20 Juin 2002)

J'voudrais pas être singe dans ma boite, un collègue viens de la claquer à 635 mph !


le score qui tue (et pas que le singe)


----------



## Blob (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jean-iMarc:
*J'voudrais pas être singe dans ma boite, un collègue viens de la claquer à 635 mph !


le score qui tue (et pas que le singe)













*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

haah un défi a relever


----------



## minime (25 Juin 2002)

A quoi tu ressemblerais dans South Park ? Ca troue l'cul, bordel !






[25 juin 2002 : message édité par MiniMe]


----------



## simon (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par MiniMe:
*A quoi tu ressemblerais dans South Park ? Ca troue l'cul, bordel !






[25 juin 2002 : message édité par MiniMe]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Zuuut y a pas l'option pour liu mettre un cole rouler et une jean's


----------

